#ubuntu-mk 2010-12-23
<efactusa> 127.0.0.1  www.myefact.com myefact.com greatestate.com www.greatestate.com westonmass.net  http://www.myefact.com http://greatestate.com http://westonmass.net   do you know if I am supposed to put the HTTP part in the hosts file for LINUX  server? ???
<efactusa> no one answer my question in ANY CHANNEL
<efactusa> no one is on this chat
#ubuntu-mk 2011-12-21
<damjan> test
<damjan--> тест
<damjan--> works
#ubuntu-mk 2013-12-16
<damjan> x
